
Ask HN: Q: Aircraft/Spacecraft equipment software requirements? - qute
Where can I get some very short overview of the main requirements for software that is written within the aircraft&#x2F;spacecraft industry?<p>For example, what are the formal reliability requirements for these systems?
======
informatimago
[https://yandex.ru/search/?clid=2233511&text=nasa%20embedded%...](https://yandex.ru/search/?clid=2233511&text=nasa%20embedded%20software%20requirements%20safety&lr=123572&redircnt=1476436504.1)

